# Black Tapestries



## kylr23 (Aug 22, 2009)

http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/

Now I first found this web comic when I was into the Transfromation genra. At first I liked it. The idea of having a Human go into 'cursed' town and become a werefox. It was interesting then...It sorta went down hill, I mean come on, one of the main...Um what ever the leader of that town is.(is he a Protagionist or a antagonist?) Thinks the Main char is a reincarnation of his wife? Seems a little bleh, and the fact he cant die, yet we see him get crushed in the end of one of the issues. Made me go huh? 

The comic was alright but it wasnt the best even though now its not even going any more. Though there was a side thing to show one of authors Role play character going through some tough crap. *though thats more of a shameless plug to her little rp* Then again There was a spin off called Kaerwyn and yet it only laster one issue. Then bam no more updates.  Though this is nothing personal I was in that 'rp' for a small time frame. But what are your thoughs on this comic? Even if its not active right now.


----------

